# "Stars Pose Naked with Snakes"



## chad (Aug 14, 2007)

http://news.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=286192

giggity!

2 of my favourite things! nudity and snakes haha. 
- attractive lady with a beautiful snake


----------



## Dodie (Aug 14, 2007)

You'll love this pic even more 


http://www.watcherswatch.com/cgi-bin/watch.pl?watch=727071


----------



## chad (Aug 14, 2007)

so hot!

giggity... giggity giggity giggity goo.

haha, love the show too.

always a "bad girl" sexy thing for stars to do though isnt it? pose with snakes.


----------



## eladidare (Aug 14, 2007)

nice snake... lol


----------



## Miss B (Aug 14, 2007)

Would make a nice poster for the herp room, eh boys


----------



## Hickson (Aug 14, 2007)

I think that boa might have been airbrushed.



Hix


----------



## Colin (Aug 15, 2007)

Miss B said:


> Would make a nice poster for the herp room, eh boys



of course  we all love boa constrictors


----------



## Miss B (Aug 15, 2007)

Colin said:


> of course  we all love boa constrictors


 
LOL


----------



## Craig2 (Aug 15, 2007)

was there realy a snake in that second picture


----------



## Jozz (Aug 15, 2007)

Have you seen Tara Moss

http://www.taramoss.com/press/bio.php

I think she has an olive too


----------



## Tatelina (Aug 15, 2007)

There was another thread with naked ladies and snakes...but can't find it.


----------



## crush the turtle (Aug 15, 2007)

*tara moss*

tara moss











lucky snakes lol


----------

